# How do i find out my warcraft 3 cd key?



## dalearyous

i have warcraft 3 installed with frozen throne. i need to reinstall it to apply that new patch but i can't find my stupid frozen throne cd key. is there anyway to find it out? it won't be in the registry because i reinstalled windows after i installed it. ( i have 2 partitions and one partition holds all games). is there a cd key checker or changer program?


----------



## McTimson

Your CD-key is heavily encrypted inside one of the mpq files....I think it's the main one, war3.mpq.....but it could be a different one. Anyway, I saw a program a while ago that found it for you, you ahd to run the game, then attempt to connect to Bnet, since that's the only time the CD-key was used, and then run the program....I have no idea if it worked or not, or if it was just a scam to get CD-keys, and I also have no idea where I found it...I think I searched Google for a while, and it came up eventually.


----------



## scmazter

have a look inside registry (run regedit) inside, htk local machine & current user, go 2 software, blizzard entertainment, warcraft 3 and [email protected] all the folders and strings. Im not sure if this will work or not as im not on my own comp which has wc3


----------



## dalearyous

like i said before, it wont' be in registry because i reinstalled windows AFTER i installed war3 on a seperate partition


----------



## McTimson

Even if you did have it installed, the cd-key is not in the registry anyway.

OK, the program is called 'CD-key Grabber'. I'm not going to find a link to it, due to potential legality issues on this forum, but I'm sure you can find where to get it. What you have to do is try to log on to Battle.Net, then run the program, because the only itme the cd-key is used is when you're logging on to Bnet. That should work, if not, I guess you're kinda screwed...you could probably send the CD back to Blizzard and ask for a new cd-key, it would probably be like $10 or so...


----------



## guitarist968

First of all, why do you need to reinstall WC3 for the patch? 

Like McTimson said, there is a program called CD-Key Grabber that will do the trick. Just do a Google search for it. I don't think it is illegal....there is no reason for it to be.


----------



## McTimson

Since there's no information in the registry for WarCraft 3, when you try and run the patch, it doesn't know where the files are to patch. There has to be an 'InstallPath' key in the registry for the patch to run correctly, but since he reinstalled Windows, there is none.

Yea, it's probably not illegal, but....it's kinda borderline, it's best not to link to it.


----------



## Rhettman5.1

I'd think the best thing to be would go to the war craft tech support site and ask, why take a chance on getting TSG in trouble...CD keys are a touchy subject at best... Rhett


----------

